# multi purpose rod and reel



## ja88red (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok so I am going to FL in a few weeks and am looking for a surf/pier/striper rod and reel combo what would you suggest. I would like a baitcaster if possible. but am open to suggestions


----------



## GASeminole (Mar 1, 2013)

Shimano Cardiff 400A

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Car...519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec59d914f


Ugly Stick Striper Rod - $29

http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...dwords!6456&keyword=product_ad_58286&type=pla


----------



## ja88red (Mar 1, 2013)

GASeminole said:


> Shimano Cardiff 400A
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Car...519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec59d914f
> 
> ...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 1, 2013)

I would shy away from a baitcaster on the pier. It will become a headache from what I have seen and experienced. Spinning reels are the preferred gear.

It would help to know what pier you are going to and your target species.


----------



## foggycypressbassin (Mar 2, 2013)

X2 spinning tackle . Penn 706 is my favorite


----------



## ja88red (Mar 2, 2013)

I am going to navare beach and I guess what ever is biting at that time. I will do a spinnng reel now that I think about it


----------



## GASeminole (Mar 2, 2013)

If you are going to go with a spinner, check out the models/specs in these two lines:

Penn Spinfisher V 

Shimano Spheros

Strongest max drags you will find for the money in their class


----------



## ja88red (Mar 2, 2013)

GASeminole said:


> If you are going to go with a spinner, check out the models/specs in these two lines:
> 
> Penn Spinfisher V
> 
> ...



Thanks once again


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm also looking at getting another saltwater rod and reel and don't want to break the bank.....I found the Penn Fierce 5000,it will hold 305 yds of 30 lb braid and cost $69.00.Teamed up with the Ugly Stik bigwater spinning rod 10 ft medium heavy and handled lures from 1 to 6 oz for $69.00.Seems like a decent combo and adding the braided line can be had for under $200.00.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 3, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> I'm also looking at getting another saltwater rod and reel and don't want to break the bank.....I found the Penn Fierce 5000,it will hold 305 yds of 30 lb braid and cost $69.00.Teamed up with the Ugly Stik bigwater spinning rod 10 ft medium heavy and handled lures from 1 to 6 oz for $69.00.Seems like a decent combo and adding the braided line can be had for under $200.00.



I have a guy trying to order me one now


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 3, 2013)

I would stay away from braided line on the pier. It is frowned upon by most due to cutting other lines and other problems. 15lb mono with at least 300 yards will handle anything you will catch on the large side. Another set up with 10-12lb will handle anything on the smaller side. 

As for rods, I like an 8-9 ft and as light as possible weight wise. There are plenty of decent pier/surf rods under $100.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 4, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> I would stay away from braided line on the pier. It is frowned upon by most due to cutting other lines and other problems. 15lb mono with at least 300 yards will handle anything you will catch on the large side. Another set up with 10-12lb will handle anything on the smaller side.
> 
> As for rods, I like an 8-9 ft and as light as possible weight wise. There are plenty of decent pier/surf rods under $100.



I dont like the cost of braid lol I am more a mono type of guy I was thinking around 15lb-20lb range


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 4, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> I would stay away from braided line on the pier. It is frowned upon by most due to cutting other lines and other problems. 15lb mono with at least 300 yards will handle anything you will catch on the large side. Another set up with 10-12lb will handle anything on the smaller side.
> 
> .



Good point!!!I do love braid on my surf rod though,it really does help you cast further.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 5, 2013)

Larry from oakwood bait and tackle ordered me a Penn Fierce with a 8 ft rod can't to go pick it up


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 6, 2013)

ja88red said:


> Larry from oakwood bait and tackle ordered me a Penn Fierce with a 8 ft rod can't to go pick it up



Post up on what you think about the Peen reel.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 8, 2013)

will do I am going to get it in the morning


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2013)

ja88red said:


> will do I am going to get it in the morning



Good deal. I went ahead and ordered the 5000 model from bass pro after reading all the good reviews on it.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 8, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Good deal. I went ahead and ordered the 5000 model from bass pro after reading all the good reviews on it.



That is what sold me on it seems like everything is positive that I find on it cant wait to try it out


----------



## ja88red (Mar 11, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Post up on what you think about the Peen reel.



I got the penn fierce 6000 I absolutely love the set up finally got to fish with it some today throws good and is really smooth


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 13, 2013)

ja88red said:


> I got the penn fierce 6000 I absolutely love the set up finally got to fish with it some today throws good and is really smooth



Got mine yesterday....Bass Pro sent me the 6000 instead of the 5000 that I ordered.Was thinking about sending it back but it's too close to the date of my 10 day Fl. trip.Guess I'll just put more mono backing on it.Bass Pro has the Suffix 832 braid on sale right now for $30.39 for 300 yds.I like the reel though,nice features for the price.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 13, 2013)

I ended up putting 20lb mono on mine and it works great


----------

